# Fortis - is it fake or genuine



## Alfie s (May 31, 2017)

Hi all, first post so please bear with me.

i have received my used fortis watch today but not sure it is the real deal? Im hoping you guys could take a look and put me out of my misery. Apologies in advance if I have made errors regarding image size, technology has never been my forte.

Alfie


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

I wouldn't panic as yet. If you are having trouble uploading an image it's pretty straightforward if you have a photobucket account or similar. In the meantime, did you get it from Ebay, if so, perhaps copy and paste the advert?


----------



## Alfie s (May 31, 2017)

Hopefully this will work

http://s38.photobucket.com/user/westroyder/library/Mobile Uploads/2017-05


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

not really familiar with Fortis but the fact its Eta movement and not a Chinese clone I would say it's probably ok


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Alfie s said:


> Hopefully this will work
> http://s38.photobucket.com/user/westroyder/library/Mobile Uploads/2017-05


There's a sticky on the forum about how to post images. Read it, please.


----------



## Migzy (Oct 22, 2016)

Looks like a genuine Eta movement to me but I'm no expert.


----------



## Alfie s (May 31, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> There's a sticky on the forum about how to post images. Read it, please.


 I did but I will read again 

thanks to all for your help adding the photo and your replies, appreciated


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Not sure to be honest, when I get home in half an hour I try and take a picture of my B42 for comparisons sake.


----------



## Alfie s (May 31, 2017)

Thanks NickD


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Alfie s said:


> I did but I will read again
> 
> thanks to all for your help adding the photo and your replies, appreciated


 If you're going to hang around its worth paying to use the forum gallery. It's really easy.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/store/product/115-gallery-upgrade/&do=embed


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

I've taken some pictures but I am having trouble uploading them to photobucket again!

I think it looks real enough; the engraving on the rotor looks crisp enough and the lozenge above the balance wheel (one thirty on the OP's picture) looks comparable to the one on mine. I don't think I can message you direct, which is a shame as in this instance as I could Whatsapp you the pictures if I had your mobi.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> There's a sticky on the forum about how to post images. Read it, please.


 I got told off for the same thing when I joined. Now I can add pictures no problem. :yes: Don't worry it's Chromejob's way of welcoming members aboard! :biggrin: I think.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

^ She's got my number. 

I recommend Imgur. Flickr and Imgur both provide the BBcode, as well as HTML et al, to post directly into most common BBS editors. You only need to copy on one site, and paste into this site. Flickr = very flexible, great for photo nuts. Imgur = Easy, more for social sharing, just happens to be great for forum photo sharing.

Photobucket seems to be declining in quality, reliability, user friendliness. The annoying, aggressive popups are a clear indicator.

And of course, the best feature = free.

This site takes donations and provides on-site hosting if you do so. It's a nice way to pay the forum hosts back for providing the service.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

There are a hell of a lot of fake Fortis around right now, especially on eBay, but the genuine looking ETA movement and the high quality of the case back on yours make me think it's real. Compare it with the fake case back below:










If you look at some Fortis on eBay UK right now you'll see quite a few more with the same low quality cases.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

TockTick said:


> This is one of my favorites, and I know it is the real thing because it cost me £8.99 and came from India


 That is truly horrendous in every respect!


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Definitely real in my book with the bog standard ETA 2836 movement fitted  Plus there's the manufacturers stamp on the movement - fakes don't usually have this.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

TockTick said:


> Its actually genuine, albeit refurbished by people who earn a bowl of rice a month. Anyway, I love it and it keeps bang on time.


 I doubt very much it's genuine. I've seen hundreds of these on eBay and they're all fake. I bet it's even got the vintage fakers favourite movement inside - the ST/FHF 96


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

TockTick said:


> This is one of my favorites, and I know it is the real thing because it cost me £8.99 and came from India


 I am sorry TockTick but that is truly horrendous who applied those markers & did you actually see a picture before bidding.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

TockTick said:


>


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

TockTick said:


> This is one of my favorites, and I know it is the real thing because it cost me £8.99 and came from India


 Dare you to post a watch without informing us how much/ little it cost.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

TockTick said:


> Its actually genuine, albeit refurbished by people who earn a bowl of rice a month. Anyway, I love it and it keeps bang on time.


 It really isn't genuine. Back under your stone troll boy


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> It really isn't genuine. Back under your stone troll boy


 Come on, it's a genuine fake. :laughing2dw:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

TockTick said:


> This is one of my favorites, and I know it is the real thing because it cost me £8.99 and came from India


 I think that's lovely YES! It would go with my pink shirt for the Friday Tea Dances at Carrickvale Community Centre, all welcome, two hours of Social Sequence Dancing £1.00 head. :yes:

(Commercial Break over!)


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

TockTick said:


> This is one of my favorites, and I know it is the real thing because it cost me £8.99 and came from India


 :sign_wtf:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

TockTick said:


> This is one of my favorites, and I know it is the real thing because it cost me £8.99 and came from India


 That's um ...... very pink :yes:

is it a watch?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Let's have a commercial break.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

TockTick said:


> Wrong. They are just the same as the HMT, Citicizen, and Seiko watches on eBay. They have genuine refurbished cases and serviced movements. The glass, hands, straps are replaced, and the face is repainted.


 Sorry Ticktock, but you're very wrong - it's a definite fake, although you're probably right about it being similar to a HMT! Open the back up - Fortis almost exclusively used AS and ETA movements back then.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

TockTick said:


> Wrong. They are just the same as the HMT, Citicizen, and Seiko watches on eBay. They have genuine refurbished cases and serviced movements. The glass, hands, straps are replaced, and the face is repainted. In reality we are both right. Please stop doing the internet hard boy thing and calling me a troll, your just making yourself look a to55er Thanks


 The movements are oiled with used engine oil out of Royal Enfield Bullets after they've had an oil change.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@Alfie shere's a link with some pictures of the case back and movement which may help. 

http://www.zeitauktion.com/en/fortis-flieger-steel-automatic-kal-eta-2824-2-130401


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Even Liberace's toupee looked better than@Tocktick's monstrosity…

Again, there is, or was at one time, a hard and fast forum policy against discussion *or posting pics* of fakes & counterfeits.


----------



## Alfie s (May 31, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> @Alfie shere's a link with some pictures of the case back and movement which may help.
> 
> http://www.zeitauktion.com/en/fortis-flieger-steel-automatic-kal-eta-2824-2-130401


 The numbers on my case back are different to the one in the link but does look the same watch. Mine is 595.10.46 why would these numbers differ?

also his case looks to be brushed, possibly had a bad refurb? :sign_question:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Alfie s said:


> The numbers on my case back are different to the one in the link but does look the same watch. Mine is 595.10.46 why would these numbers differ?
> 
> also his case looks to be brushed, possibly had a bad refurb? :sign_question:


 It was more for a movement comparison. If you copy and paste this picture along side your own.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

TockTick said:


> The glass, hands, straps are replaced, and the face is repainted. In reality we are both right. Please stop doing the internet hard boy thing and calling me a troll, your just making yourself look a to55er Thanks


 I know that the majority of the forum have you on ignore but I just can't do it. It's just too much fun working out what your beef is.

I don't know what it is that keeps me coming back to your inane musings but somehow your patter amuses me... In a car crash sort of way.

You seem to be on the cusp of being a troll but for some reason you can't quite make the leap. Just do it man. Go all out


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

relaxer7 said:


> I know that the majority of the forum have you on ignore but I just can't do it. It's just too much fun working out what your beef is.
> 
> I don't know what it is that keeps me coming back to your inane musings but somehow your patter amuses me... In a car crash sort of way.
> 
> You seem to be on the cusp of being a troll but for some reason you can't quite make the leap. Just do it man. Go all out


 Just imagine if the internet was run on pen and ink how soothing it would be. Anyway, what I want to know is what's a "Citicizen" ?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

WRENCH said:


> The movements are oiled with used engine oil out of Royal Enfield Bullets after they've had an oil change.


 Royal Enfield bikes were originally made in Redditch in the West Mids, not Enfield in London strangely. True story.

The pink thing is doubtless a hideous fake or Franken as are about 99% of the watches coming from India on eBay. Possessions are cheap there but don't expect quality at £8.99.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Padders said:


> Royal Enfield bikes were originally made in Redditch in the West Mids, not Enfield in London strangely. True story.


 And in Wiltshire, for a period.

https://royalenfield.com/redditch/blog/royal-enfield-underground-factory

Hugely underrated, even the Indian one's. Over the years I've clocked up hundred's of thousands of trouble free miles on them, in all places and weathers. UK parts back up (independent) is second to none. Which is why I run them.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I think the OP is kosher, it has all the right stamps in all the right places and that pink reminds me that.... I Like Cake!

:biggrin:


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

From someone who has bought some real crap in the past, and maybe occasionally still do, that Indian Fortis is worse than horrible, I need a bucket.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

TockTick said:


> I am certain the movement is genuine because it says Fortis on the front.


 .....And it's in colour, so it MUST be true.. :biggrin:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

TockTick said:


> I am certain the movement is genuine because it says Fortis on the front.
> 
> Seriously, people are getting to hung up on names. If you like the look of the watch, it keeps good time, and the price is right, what else really matters. There is to much brand snobbery going on in my mind.


You're trying to excuse an obvious fake, and posting about it on the forum is in violation of the forum rules. Contrary to what you may think, I'm being cordial by just telling you so openly. Next step is complaints to the admin/mods to identify the number of times you've transgressed this policy and your respect for same.

Some of your other posts are interesting, it'd be a shame to oust you because you insist on "poking the bear" on this line of discussion.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

TockTick said:


> It wasn't advertised as a fake when I bought it, do you think I should complain ?
> 
> Seriously, there are thousands of these sold on eBay every year. I accept it is a cheap refurb job from India, but that doesn't mean it is a fake in the true sense


 Refurb? What is it you don't understand about what constitutes a fake? Does the fact that the watch has a Swiss manufacturer's logo on the dial, a really badly rendered one at that, but has absolutely no parts related to that manufacturer, constitute a fake? Does the fact that the seller has used that logo and name in the advert to sell the watch, constitute a fake?

Maybe it's an ego thing and you just don't want to admit you were stupid enough to fall for it?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> Maybe it's an ego thing and you just don't want to admit you were stupid enough to fall for it?


 Its all calculated for a reaction for which the objective seems to have been achieved.  Save the wear on your keyboard. :thumbsup:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> Its all calculated for a reaction for which the objective seems to have been achieved.  Save the wear on your keyboard. :thumbsup:


 I know, I know :bash:

Now on ignore


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Its all calculated for a reaction for which the objective seems to have been achieved.  Save the wear on your keyboard. :thumbsup:


 I still genuinely cannot work out if he is the world's greatest troll, or just stubborn (possibly oblivious) and socially awkward.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

stairpost said:


> I still genuinely cannot work out if he is the world's greatest troll, or just stubborn (possibly oblivious) and socially awkward.


 I don't care.


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> I don't care.


 That's the spirit 

I find him too entertaining to not care.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If you look in a Mirror, it's a SITROF, so it can't be a fake, can it?


----------



## Eirewatch (Jun 1, 2017)

TockTick said:


> This is one of my favorites, and I know it is the real thing because it cost me £8.99 and came from India


 LOL oh dear :mad0218:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

TockTick said:


> My mate says I am socially inept, but I just think he is trying to be nice :biggrin:


 I still don't care.


----------

